# Fish cycle miracle



## racemaster23 (May 26, 2011)

I never really cycled my tank.. and put a lot of fish in it..

the water is blue.. but after a couple of days.. it drammatically turns clear..

I never performed any water test..

but after a few months..

I think it cycled..

I never really knew that you need to cycle until i used google..

but before that.. every tank i make is like that..


...
on one tank I used black sand..
i've used it for a year now..

and my conclusion is.. the very important part is the bedding or the gravel for a very good cycle.. correct me if i am wrong .. I do not have enopugh time for researcn  *old dude

:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The most important part of cycling is time and patience. It took your tank months to properly cycle because it was loaded with fish (and I'm willing to bet you lost a few along the way), when it should normally take 3-4 weeks. Also, putting a ton of fish into an aquarium won't just turn the water blue; you need an outside source of the color for that to happen. Maybe you put the water from the fish bags into the aquarium?


----------



## racemaster23 (May 26, 2011)

hmm.. i have not lost a single fish during the (unknowingly) cycle period..
but about two weeks later i changed the water.. and lost a few..

they said that lack of bacteria makes water blue? is that true?
i dont know but every new tank i make with a new set of gravel has light blue water


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you rinse the gravel before putting it in? "Dust" (particulates" from the gravel can cause discoloration and cloudiness in the water. As will particulates from un-rinsed new filter media, especially carbon inserts.

Your fish were lucky, but I'm sorry to hear of the loss during the PWC. Do you dechlorinate the tap water before adding it to the tank? And do you add it slowly or dump it all in? Adding water fast can cause osmotic (pH) shock and might kill your fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I say you were quite lucky to not lose any until the waterchange.Blue water is usually attributed to methylene blue,a medication added.It will not come on its own.


----------

